# 1971 GTO Convertible w/ Rosewood(N) Exterior



## GetUpInDer (Jul 5, 2011)

I got my PHS docs. Everything matches on Vin Plate and Trim Tag to car and installed options. 

What originally concerned me was the exterior paint color. Turns out its correct, I think. 


PHS docs have a handwritten exterior paint code of Rosewood....N with no associated paint "number". 

Trim Tag says - 78 A

Being that the docs are from PHS I'm assuming they are legit. 


My problem is that I can not find any info on paint code "N" or "78" anywhere, including restoration guides. 

Does anyone know if this was a special order color? Any info would help. 

Thanks.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Pontiac Paint codes: From the Wild About Cars site.

1971 Paint Colors, Names and Codes

11 Cameo White 
13 Nordic Silver 
16 Bluestone Gray (N/A Firebird) 
19 Starlight Black 
24 Adriatic Blue 
26 Lucerne Blue 
29 Regency Blue (N/A Firebird) 
39 Aquarius Green (N/A Firebird) 
42 Limekist Green 
43 Tropical Lime 
49 Laurentain Green 
53 Quezal Gold 
55 Baja Gold (N/A Firebird) 
59 Aztec Gold 
61 Sandalwood 
62 Canyon Copper 
66 Bronzini Gold (N/A Firebird) 
67 Castillian Bronze 
75 Cardinal Red 
78 Rosewood 

If you go to the site, log in for free, it then has Factory Pub that are downloadable. Joe.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

It's not a standard GTO color, but is a Pontiac color according to Joe's post. I checked a couple of sources and show nothing. Interesting that code is on the trim tag. I'm thinking it almost has to be a special order.

Here is one of the sources I checked:
1971 GTO Specifications - UltimateGTO.com


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah, special order color. Kinda neat.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yep, if you knew the right people you could get any GM color....makes it unique...:cheers


----------



## GetUpInDer (Jul 5, 2011)

Joe'sToy said:


> Pontiac Paint codes: From the Wild About Cars site.
> 
> 1971 Paint Colors, Names and Codes
> 
> ...





You made my day with that one my anonymous internet friend.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Glad I could help. On that site if you go through the Paint & Chip codes, I think there is 11 different ones, it will also connect to another site, which will give you the Dupont paint number to match the Pontiac code. I think there are also more Paint suppliers mentioned as well, so if you need to order new paint, it should make it easier to get some. :cheers


----------

